# Hi!Looking for meal plan, muscle building advice



## selby7 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, i wondering if someone could help with some meal plan advice to help me build muscle and put on weight (approx 2-3kgs a month) (muscle). basically im about 5''7, 60kg. I work mon-fri so basically gym is 3 times a week for one hour after work. this is what i kinda follow at the moment on a workout day:

breakfast:

- a small tub of yogurt from a 6 pack eg. yeo valley

- bowl of Kelloggs cereal

(non-gym day: yogurt)

lunch:

- pasta w/onions, garlic, chicken/mince meat or rice, potatoes + chicken.

(The serving is the size of a plastic take away container)

- one small tub of yogurt

(non-gym day: tuna and salad OR veggies+chicken OR veggie stir fry)

snack:

- muesli bar or sometimes a few biscuits ( i should probably be eating nuts/almonds instead yeh?)

(non-gym day: museli/yogurt)

GYM (1-1.5 hrs)

dinner:

- eggs (scrambled/omelette), vegies (eg. broccoli, onion, zucchini, carrot, asparagus, beans), potato. OR salmon, veggies and potato.

- small tub of yogurt

(non-gym day: pasta with cream and mushrooms or rice+veggie dish)

Now im reading all sorts of stuff of how much protein and carb i should be consuming here and there...but my day is different to a lot of other people who have time to space their pre+post workout meals. I realise i definitely need to stat incorporating WHEY drink before and after my workout and only eating egg whites. plus it seems there a common ground of foods such as, salmon, beef, rump steak, cottage cheese, peanut butter and wholemeal bread. The things is sometimes living in London i personally do not have a budget to suit these foods, as u could prob tell from my current eating plan (although i would kill for a steak .

So, if anyone would like ot give me some meal plan advice that suits my lifestyle...that would be damn appreciated 

Thnks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Selby... If you post in the diet and Nutrition forum you will get some good responses to your questions. Good luck, there is alot of good info on here.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome mate


----------

